# 2/27/08 - Launch Ramp At Caesar Creek State Park To Close For Renovation



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The North Pool Boat Launch Ramp at Caesar Creek State Park in Warren County will close for the upcoming recreational season while workers upgrade and expand the popular recreational facility. The launch ramp will close April 1 and remain closed through the Labor Day weekend.

More...


----------

